# back to school time



## TallAdam85 (Aug 6, 2009)

So all school owners this post goes out to you. It is almost time for the kids to head back to school. I am just wondering what your doing and how you are planing to get people in to your school.

any advice?

thanks


----------



## still learning (Aug 6, 2009)

Hello,   Our school is in the cafetertia..and the princple found it benifits the students.....

One thing we use...with permission...in the beginning is make flyers to go out to parents (along with other flyers-each beginning year)....and is a great for getting more students in the martial arts classes..

Aloha,


----------

